# Garage Days Bike Blessing



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Event: *Low Riders MC Bike Blessing*

Date: *Sat. May 14th *

Time: 1:00pm

Location: *Staten Island *(right over the Outter Bridge Crossing)

Donation: *$20.00* includes Food, soda, beer, water, live music, *ladies body painting contest*, trophies for the best American and import bikes.

This is an outdoor event, so you can enjoy your cigars there!

Me, Brian and John said they want to go, who else wants to attend? :lock1:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Julian, Brian (Oz) and I will attend if it does not rain.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

NO RAIN......I'm there.

RAIN........GARAGE.....nudge nudge wink wink 
know whad I mean know whad I mean


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I would like to go paint a lady's body, is that what the competition is?  Hahaha! I actually went to Brooklyn last weekend and almost got stuck... Twice... First time, blew the main fuse by crossing battery cables :doh:, then broke a bolt on my alternator changing the belt. Thank god my friend has a 24/7 garage that we were able to work at lol. 

I think I have graduation parties to go to on Saturday, wish I could ride up with y'all and get made fun of in my chick/rice car. Call or text me if you guys end up in the garage, though and I'll swing by.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Hey Isaac,
I'll definately drop you a line if we end up at the Garage.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I spoke to John today and I can't make it. On call for brown trout season:drum:. I didn't say to John if you guys are in the garage I'm in. So....... I'm in for the garage if it rains and you guys are there.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

baderjkbr said:


> I spoke to John today and I can't make it. On call for brown trout season:drum:. I didn't say to John if you guys are in the garage I'm in. So....... I'm in for the garage if it rains and you guys are there.


The weather is now looking iffy...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Be careful if you guys come over to Staten Island, lots of construction going on. Last night my father and another guy in his bike club wiped out on the same road. Both bikes and bodies are ok...stay safe brothers!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Be careful if you guys come over to Staten Island, lots of construction going on. Last night my father and another guy in his bike club wiped out on the same road. Both bikes and bodies are ok...stay safe brothers!


Thanks Ray!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Be careful if you guys come over to Staten Island, lots of construction going on. Last night my father and another guy in his bike club wiped out on the same road. Both bikes and bodies are ok...stay safe brothers!


Glad to hear they're ok.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

baderjkbr said:


> Glad to hear they're ok.


+1 We will be careful.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> Be careful if you guys come over to Staten Island, lots of construction going on. Last night my father and another guy in his bike club wiped out on the same road. Both bikes and bodies are ok...stay safe brothers!


Thanks for letting us know, we will be on he lookout for the SI roads.

How about meeting us there Ray?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will be out riding in the morning (bicycle LOL) then it is off to NJ....seems we are swapping states for the day haha!

I hope you guys have a good time!!


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Great time! Sorry everyone couldn't go.

Me, John and Brian enjoyed the ride. Food was good and plenty of it.
Brian even won the raffle! Enjoy the shirtBrian!

Here are some pix...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice! Glad you all had a good time!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Nice pics Julian,
Is that all of them?
I didn't take one pic.....I am never one for pictures.

I had a great time and weather held out wonderfully.
Great idea Julian. Definately give us a "heads up" for the next going's on in S.I.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hahaha classy, Bri!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice pics Julian. I hope I can make it next time. I want to be a big kid too. Thats how Brian says hello. Why, thats how he says hi to me anyhow.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

View attachment 55746
View attachment 55746


View attachment 55747


View attachment 55748


GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Nice pics Julian,
> Is that all of them?
> I didn't take one pic.....I am never one for pictures.
> 
> ...


I'll keep you all posted on the SI action :rant:
Joe, I hope you can make the next one.

More pix? There are just more pix of motorcycles, oh, and Brian :woohoo:


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

variable said:


> I'll keep you all posted on the SI action :rant:
> Joe, I hope you can make the next one.
> 
> More pix? There are just more pix of motorcycles, oh, and Brian :woohoo:


darn pix ! ! ! !


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Try again...


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

One more time...

Not working !

OK, I'll try some other time


----------

